# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تو این زمان کم عربی و زبانو چیکارشون کنم؟

## zahra noor

بچه حس درسم رفته  کمتر از ی ماه ب کنکور مونده و من هنوز زبان و عربی رو حتی شروع نکردم بخونم خودم میدونم اگ شروع کنم دوهفته ای تموم میکنم ولی در گیر گوشی شدم و اصلا نمیتونم برم طرف درس کمکم کنید لطفا 
خواهش میکنم ی راهکار اساسی بدید متحول شم! این ی ماهم بچسبم ب درس و تست
دعاتون میکنم
لطفا بگید تو این زمان کم عربی و زبانو چیکارشون کنم؟

----------


## kouchoulou

گوشیتو بردار.

----------


## zahra noor

واقعا کاربردی بود راهنماییت😠

----------


## kouchoulou

خواهش میکنم.قابلی نداشت.

----------


## Maede h

گوشیتو بده به مامانت بگو تحت هیچ شرایطی بهت نده 
بعد بشین به شرایط روحیت بعد کنکور فک کن که داری حسرت این روزارو میخوری به خودت امیدواری بده 20 روز دیگ تمومه بعد به نتایج خوبی که میتونی بگیری امیدوارشو با اشتیاق بشین بخون 
اگ اثر نداشت توصیه میکنم سه بار کلتو بکوبون به دیوار بعد بشین عین آدم درستو بخون :Yahoo (4): 
کل زبانو دوروزه میشه جم کرد منم نخونده بودم الان فقط گرامر زبان 3 مونده عربیم امروز میخوام بخونم

----------


## مهدی سلطان نژاد

دوست عزیز وقتی آدم خودش نخواد یه چیزیو هیچ کس دیگه ای نمیتونه کاری بکنه.اینا همش بهانس که گوشی نمیزاره درس بخونم خیلی از آدما هستن که مشکلات بسیار زیاد و پیچیده ای داشتن و دارن ولی با یک روحیه ی مضاعف درساشونو خوندن و موفق شدن.پس فقط یه راهکار اونم اینکه تنها خودت باید بخوای

----------


## Sarah B

عاقا يه پيشنهاد مي دم بهت!
ازون جايي كه عربي و زبان حالتي روتين دارن و هميشه از بعضي مباحث سؤال طرح ميشه تنها كاري كه خيلي خوبه اينه كه بشيني كنكور هاي گذشته رو كار كني! و هر مبحثي كه ديدي هر ساله ازش سؤال ميادو كتاب رو باز كني و ازش بخوني!
از ما گفتم بود! اين بهترين كاره!
موفق باشي ❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## مهدی سلطان نژاد

> عاقا يه پيشنهاد مي دم بهت!
> ازون جايي كه عربي و زبان حالتي روتين دارن و هميشه از بعضي مباحث سؤال طرح ميشه تنها كاري كه خيلي خوبه اينه كه بشيني كنكور هاي گذشته رو كار كني! و هر مبحثي كه ديدي هر ساله ازش سؤال ميادو كتاب رو باز كني و ازش بخوني!
> از ما گفتم بود! اين بهترين كاره!
> موفق باشي ❤❤❤❤❤


پیشنهادتون رو اگه انجام بده توجلسه کنکور تودرس عربی نابود میشه.درسی مثل عربی یه درسیه که تمام مطالبش بهم ربط داره و مثلا این خانم اگه اسم و ویژگی اونو ندونه چیه از کجا میخواد منصوباتو جواب بده یا بخواد سوالای قواعد درک مطلب رو جواب بده؟

----------


## alireza241

ببخشید دوستان! شاید اینجا جای این سوال نباشه!تاثیر درس زبان بیشتره یا عربی؟! اصن عربی توی کنکور،روی چی تاثیر میزاره که همه میخوان بخونن؟!

----------


## مهدی سلطان نژاد

> ببخشید دوستان! شاید اینجا جای این سوال نباشه!تاثیر درس زبان بیشتره یا عربی؟! اصن عربی توی کنکور،روی چی تاثیر میزاره که همه میخوان بخونن؟!


دوست عزیز از نظر ضریب هر دو درس یکی هستن ولی چون میانگی زبان توکنکور از عربی بیشتره اگه یه داوطلب زبان رو متادل بزنه و عربی رو بین 30 تا 40 هم بزنه خیلی خیلی جلو میزنه

----------


## Sarah B

> پیشنهادتون رو اگه انجام بده توجلسه کنکور تودرس عربی نابود میشه.درسی مثل عربی یه درسیه که تمام مطالبش بهم ربط داره و مثلا این خانم اگه اسم و ویژگی اونو ندونه چیه از کجا میخواد منصوباتو جواب بده یا بخواد سوالای قواعد درک مطلب رو جواب بده؟


خو برادر من بهش چي بگم؟؟؟
فقط بيست روز مونده  :Yahoo (21): 
حداقل بزار با تست هايي كه هر ساله اومده آشنا بشه بتونه اونا رو حداقل بزنه!

----------


## مهدی سلطان نژاد

> خو برادر من بهش چي بگم؟؟؟
> فقط بيست روز مونده 
> حداقل بزار با تست هايي كه هر ساله اومده آشنا بشه بتونه اونا رو حداقل بزنه!


دوست عزیز من خودم آدمایی رو میشناسم تویه ماه که هیچی نخونده بودن تونستن پزشکی قبول بشن اونوقت یه عربی رو نمیشه تواین مدت تموم کرد آیا؟

----------


## Sarah B

> دوست عزیز من خودم آدمایی رو میشناسم تویه ماه که هیچی نخونده بودن تونستن پزشکی قبول بشن اونوقت یه عربی رو نمیشه تواین مدت تموم کرد آیا؟


من نمي دونم چي بگم والا!  :Yahoo (21): 
خو فقط يه پيشنهاد بود مي تونه قبول نكنه  :Yahoo (21): 
عربي هم چين هم كم حجم نيس بستگي داره تو چ سطحي باشه

----------


## مهدی سلطان نژاد

> من نمي دونم چي بگم والا! 
> خو فقط يه پيشنهاد بود مي تونه قبول نكنه 
> عربي هم چين هم كم حجم نيس بستگي داره تو چ سطحي باشه


جزوه ای 20 صفحه ای رو خودم نوشتم که مباحث مهم عربی رو به قول شما اون مباحثی رو که هرساله توکنکور میاد ر شامل میشه اما یه ویژگی منحصر بفردی که داری اینه که داوطلبی که هیچی هم از عربی بلد نیس میتونه یاد بگیره و تقریبا به 60 درصد سوالات عربی کنکور جواب بده.پس میشه با کمیت پایین اما با کیفیت بالا به یه درصد خوب رسید

----------


## soheil-ss1

> دوست عزیز من خودم آدمایی رو میشناسم تویه ماه که هیچی نخونده بودن تونستن پزشکی قبول بشن


 :Yahoo (23): 

دیگه چقدر انیشتین داریم؟ بیاین خودتونو نشون بدین :Yahoo (20): 

الان یک سری ها میان در جواب میگن با تلاش و  توکل بر خدا :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mika

> جزوه ای 20 صفحه ای رو خودم نوشتم که مباحث مهم عربی رو به قول شما اون مباحثی رو که هرساله توکنکور میاد ر شامل میشه اما یه ویژگی منحصر بفردی که داری اینه که داوطلبی که هیچی هم از عربی بلد نیس میتونه یاد بگیره و تقریبا به 60 درصد سوالات عربی کنکور جواب بده.پس میشه با کمیت پایین اما با کیفیت بالا به یه درصد خوب رسید


دستت درد نکنه 
داداش اگه میشه جزوه رو بزار بهره ببریم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## مهدی سلطان نژاد

> دیگه چقدر انیشتین داریم؟ بیاین خودتونو نشون بدین
> 
> الان یک سری ها میان در جواب میگن با تلاش و  توکل بر خدا


آقای استادباشی دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه ارومیه با معدل 12 آقای میرزاخانی دانشجوی بابل با معدل 12 آقای نصیری دانشجوی دانشگاه ایران که فقط 3 ماه خوند

----------


## soheil-ss1

> آقای استادباشی دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه ارومیه با معدل 12 آقای میرزاخانی دانشجوی بابل با معدل 12 آقای نصیری دانشجوی دانشگاه ایران که فقط 3 ماه خوند


آره دیگه از سال بعد همه میان یه ماهه میخونن میرن پزشکی خیلی هم راحت کنکور سیخی چنده :Yahoo (23):

----------


## مهدی سلطان نژاد

> دستت درد نکنه 
> داداش اگه میشه جزوه رو بزار بهره ببریم


چشم.به زودی قرار میدم

----------


## مهدی سلطان نژاد

> آره دیگه از سال بعد همه میان یه ماهه میخونن میرن پزشکی خیلی هم راحت کنکور سیخی چنده


همه نمیتونن.اونایی میتونن که واقعا زحمت میکشن.آقای میرزا خانی حتی برای نهار و شام هم نیمومدن اسراحت و از پشت در مثل زندانیا مامانش غذاشو میداد.خخخخ

----------


## zahra noor

معرسی عزیزم عالی بود چعشم امیدوارم نتیجه بگیرم

----------


## zahra noor

خیلی ممنون و متشکرم از همه دوستانی ک راهنماییم کردن
طبق تموم نظرات شما من تصمیم گرفتم عربی رو بخونم تموم کنم ک دو روزه تموم میشه چون عربیم تقریبا خوبه و بعد حدود پنج روز واسه تمرین و تست و مرور عربی بذارم بنظرتون چطوره؟؟

----------


## zahra noor

جناب سلطان نژاد ممنونم از راهنماییتون واقعا کار گشا بود تصمیمو بخونید اگه بنظرتون مشکل داره بهم بگید اصلاحش کنم

----------


## مهدی سلطان نژاد

> جناب سلطان نژاد ممنونم از راهنماییتون واقعا کار گشا بود تصمیمو بخونید اگه بنظرتون مشکل داره بهم بگید اصلاحش کنم


خواهش میکنم.به نظرم من برای عربی بیشتر وقتتونو بزارین واسه خوندن نه تمرین و تست.داوطلبایی توعمومی سر جلسه کنکور موفق اند که مطالب رو به یاد بیارن و فراموش نکرده باشن.پس اگه مرورتون زیاد باشه و مطالب رو سعی کنین فراموش نکنین بخصوص عربی که فرار هستش بهتر میتونین نتیجه بگیرین

----------


## Hellion

> گوشیتو بده به مامانت بگو تحت هیچ شرایطی بهت نده 
> بعد بشین به شرایط روحیت بعد کنکور فک کن که داری حسرت این روزارو میخوری به خودت امیدواری بده 20 روز دیگ تمومه بعد به نتایج خوبی که میتونی بگیری امیدوارشو با اشتیاق بشین بخون 
> اگ اثر نداشت توصیه میکنم سه بار کلتو بکوبون به دیوار بعد بشین عین آدم درستو بخون
> کل زبانو دوروزه میشه جم کرد منم نخونده بودم الان فقط گرامر زبان 3 مونده عربیم امروز میخوام بخونم


پس ایشون باید تا روز کنکور فقط فکر کنن

----------


## Hellion

> دوست عزیز من خودم آدمایی رو میشناسم تویه ماه که هیچی نخونده بودن تونستن پزشکی قبول بشن اونوقت یه عربی رو نمیشه تواین مدت تموم کرد آیا؟


پس ما بیکار بشینیم تا ماه آخر کنکور بعد  بخونیم که پزشکی قبول شیم ..  :Yahoo (94):   احتمالا برنامه کنکور آسان است زیاد میبینی اونجا از این دروغا زیاد میگن .. چه خیالاتی

----------


## zahra noor

چعشم بازم ممنون

----------


## HellishBoy

> بچه حس درسم رفته  کمتر از ی ماه ب کنکور مونده و من هنوز زبان و عربی رو حتی شروع نکردم بخونم خودم میدونم اگ شروع کنم دوهفته ای تموم میکنم ولی در گیر گوشی شدم و اصلا نمیتونم برم طرف درس کمکم کنید لطفا 
> خواهش میکنم ی راهکار اساسی بدید متحول شم! این ی ماهم بچسبم ب درس و تست
> دعاتون میکنم
> لطفا بگید تو این زمان کم عربی و زبانو چیکارشون کنم؟



از همین امروز گوشیتو میزاری کنار اگه ارادشو نداری گوشیتو بده به یکی از اعضای خانواده و بگو بهت تا روز کنکور ندنش  روزی کف کف 12 ساعت باید بخونی ... عربی و زبان هم چیزی نیستن که بخوای دو هفته وقت روشون بزاری هر شب 2 ساعت عریبی 2 ساعت زبان میانگین با توجه به تواناییت تو یادگیری بزار رو اینا تو روزا هم خونده هاتو مرور کن و تست بزن سعی کن اگه خوب درسا رو خوندی ازمون جامع هم شروع کنی اینا چیزایی بود که میدونستم اینو فقط به ایشون نگفتم همه میتونن ازین روش امتحان کنن البته این پیشنهاد من بود امید وارم به کارتون بیاد ....

موفق باشید ...

----------


## Maede h

> پس ایشون باید تا روز کنکور فقط فکر کنن


من گفتم تاروز کنکور بشین فک کن؟عایا؟دقتتو ببر بالا

----------


## lashkare tofigh

کتاب آخر زبان مهروماه (سیب) واقعا فوق العادس.من که ازش معجزه دیدم زبانمو به کل متحول کرد.

----------


## specialops

*بهترین گزینه برای این روز های باقی مانده برای درس عربی 5 تا آفاردئون کامل و جمع و جور انتشارات فاره که هم تست و هم آموزشه*

----------

